#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-01
<Hennkis> hi
<Hennkis> i am chilean
<Hennkis> i have a problem
<Hennkis> with network
<Rebelstar> Hello, i have ubuntu 9.10, i installed compizconfig  and now the system hangs..even after restart the system hangs..what can i do to solve it
<Rebelstar> pls help
<rww> Rebelstar: This isn't a support channel. Try #ubuntu :)
<Rebelstar> oh sorry..thanks
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-02
<phantomgraph> Sorry for butting in, but does a user named persia frequent here?
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-04
<cjohnston> kde.developer - ooo... i want something cool like that in my cloak
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-06
<hashimi> I install rdesktop and when i connect to Windows part; I face to character problems in Turkish characters. I try to connect with utf-8 support but there was no any change.
<hashimi> How can i solve this problem?
<hashimi> Thanks.
<nhandler> hashimi: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu, the support channel.
<hashimi> Ok thanks
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-07
<rww> bazhang: Mr. _cached is aka cyberbluntz, btw, if that helps jog your memory.
<bazhang> rww, did not know he was banned, thought just removed
<rww> bazhang: that might be it. My mental bantracker is a little fuzzy on details ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> nope he's ban evading
<vishal> i am having a lot of issues with pulseaudio ... i am on kubuntu 9.10 (karmic).....system freezes, hangs, auto is garbled ...etc etc..........any one has any pointers for help?
<guntbert> vishal: this is the wrong channel - please ask in #ubuntu
<rww> vishal: or #kubuntu, since you're using Kubuntu :)
<vishal> ok thank you @guntbert
<guntbert> vishal: np - btw it helps to read the /topic of a channel :-))
<rww> It entertains me that people presumably find their way here through #ubuntu's /topic, but don't read this channel's /topic :\
